# Invitation



## AWizardInDallas (Nov 10, 2007)

Please accept this post as a gracious invitation for anyone who's interested to read the campaign journals on my website, AWizardInDallas.com.  I've been running two D&D 3.5 campaigns, "The Sunless Citadel" and the "Valley of Obelisks", for quite sometime now and have been faithfully journalling each campaign.  You may find them entertaining reading.

Thanks,
AWizardInDallas


----------

